# Video from a friend of Northcentral Maltese Rescue



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dedicated to North Central Maltese rescue - YouTube

Marie Willcox is a friend of NMR and made this lovely video as a tribute to our rescued fluffs! If you look closely, about half-way through, you will see a very familiar face with caramel-colored ears, including a photo of her emptying the kitchen cupboards! This just makes me smile!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So sweet Maggie...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw our little girl! It is an excellent video w/a tribute to the value of saving just one life. . . and there were so many here! Great job NCMR!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

A wonderful Thanksgiving tribute!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

What a beautiful video! It made me cry

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

